# How Many Cranes Does It Take to Unload a Giant Boxship at Port Klang?



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

During CMA CGM Kerguelen’s maiden call at Port Klang Port Terminal in Malaysia, the terminal set up a unique arrangement of cranes to match the length of 398-meter vessel.So exactly how many cranes did it take to unload the vessel? Twelve. Twelve cranes were used simultaneously to unload the ship, which according to CMA CGM is a company record.
CMA CGM Kerguelen was delivered to CMA CGM on March 21, 2015. With a TEU capacity of 17,722 TEU, the vessel is group’s largest containership to date. The ship is the first in a series of 6 vessels of the same size that will be delivered in 2015.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Impressive what!.....I was in Busan/Pusan a couple of years ago and think I counted 40 gantries but not all on same terminal and no more than 4 working the ships we could see...

geoff


----------



## bbyrne98 (Jun 27, 2007)

Impressive. I wonder what the shoreside enabling system looks like because that has to maintain pace (or be running slightly faster than) the 12 STS's working 30ish boxes per hour maybe ? How do they coordinate the trucks to remove the boxes shoreside without utter chaos? No wonder there are a small handful of ports that can accommodate these beasts ...


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

bbyrne98 said:


> Impressive. I wonder what the shoreside enabling system looks like because that has to maintain pace (or be running slightly faster than) the 12 STS's working 30ish boxes per hour maybe ? How do they coordinate the trucks to remove the boxes shoreside without utter chaos? No wonder there are a small handful of ports that can accommodate these beasts ...


It can be more than 30 and hour if they are handling one in, one out, which they always strive to do if possible.


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

It would not be efficient to operate this way, as its not possible to long travel the cranes.This is purely a publicity shot with all the company boxes on the outboard side.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower sm.yesterday.20:08re:how many cranes does it take to unload a giant boxship at port klang.a very interesting operation.crane wise.thank for posting.great thumbnails.regards ben27,


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

That's a photo opportunity, we have these mega container ships coming into Singapore and they use 5, max 6 gantries. 12..... imagine the extra cost....... and the hassle caused trying to remove and supply containers at that rate discharge/loading!


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*Logistics of feed for 12 gantry's*

I was involved in the early days of containerisation with defining the logistics of working one f the then modern 2200 TEU ships. Needless to say it all relies on the rate of export flows to the port. However this defines the frequency of the ship's schedule as well. Was easier in those days when the UK used only Southampton, but became more complex as Felixstowe came on stream. How they ever fill the current giants mystifies me.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Must be an impressive automated ballast system, as the amount of weight coming and going simultaneously must be enormous. Also the strains on the hull for the same reason.

Mike


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

I cannt believe the transformation, in what was once a sleepy little port called Port Swettenham-"sweat" being the operative word- to this!

In Blue Funnel and Glen we always, outward, had about a thousand tons to disgorge and that was done by a couple of gangs that stayed aboard 'till the job was done: took about 48 hours!

On this occasion c.1950- (about my 5th time there), I was 3rd mate of thw Glenartney and I was on cargo watch at about 10pm and whilst trying to instil a bit of life into what was NOT going on in No.3 upper 'tween deck, one of the gang sank his cargo hook into the top of my left arm (still can just make out the scar).


I took exception to that and, not wanting to indulge in fisticuffs , grabbed his other arm and swung him around until the poor bugger lost his balance and fell over. This disgraceful scene was witnessed by Captain Tyller who happened to be leaning over the rail of his deck overlooking No.3.

Times have changed, no doubt about that but at such a pace- good God that was only 65 years ago!!!


----------

